# derechos humanos o derechos del hombre



## .Jordi.

Hola a todos:

Acabo de leer en una pagina sobre el lenguaje juridico, que no se recomienda el uso del termino _derechos del hombre_, ya que es un termino sexista, y por tanto se debe evitarlo y en lugar de este debemos hablar de _los derechos humanos_.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad considerais el termino _derechos del hombre_ sexista y tratais evitarlo u os parece una exageracion?


----------



## andriubcn

Siempre hay corrientes que intentan ver sexismo (o machismo) donde realmente no lo hay.

Yo personalmente no le veo ningún aire machista. Sin embargo, siempre uso "derechos humanos" más que derechos del hombre.


----------



## piraña utria

.Jordi. said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de leer en una pagina sobre el lenguaje juridico, que no se recomienda el uso del termino _derechos del hombre_, ya que es un termino sexista, y por tanto se debe evitarlo y en lugar de este debemos hablar de _los derechos humanos_.
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad considerais el termino _derechos del hombre_ sexista y tratais evitarlo u os parece una exageracion?


 
Hola:

La primera hace parte del título original del documento histórico francés; la segunda es la expresión contemporánea usada en todos los pactos internacionales sobre el tema.

No veo nada de sexista en "derechos del hombre", pero sí debe advertirse que no es una expresión que tenga mayor vigencia por lo que antes anoté.

Saludos,


----------



## 0scar

*humano**, na**.*
 (Del lat. _humānus_).
* 1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al* hombre*
* 2.     * adj. Propio de él.


----------



## Vampiro

¿No debería ser derechos de humanos y humanas?

_


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que no he oído nunca eso de "derechos del hombre" pero sí millones de veces "derechos humanos"


Vampiro said:


> ¿No debería ser derechos de humanos y humanas?


Humano aquí es adjetivo y mientras derecho siga siendo masculino, habrá que concordar el adjetivo con su correspondiente nombre. Las libertades humanas también abarcan a ambos sexos, incluso "la raza humana", aunque con algunos especímenes entren dudas.


----------



## mirx

.Jordi. said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de leer en una pagina sobre el lenguaje juridico, que no se recomienda el uso del termino _derechos del hombre_, ya que es un termino sexista, y por tanto se debe evitarlo y en lugar de este debemos hablar de _los derechos humanos_.
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad considerais el termino _derechos del hombre_ sexista y tratais evitarlo u os parece una exageracion?


 
Tampoco le encuentro nada de sexista, lo que sí es que podría verse como la corriente paralela que aboga por los derechos del hombre en contraposición a los derechos de la mujer.


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Creo que no he oído nunca eso de "derechos del hombre" pero sí millones de veces "derechos humanos"


Probablemente nunca lo has oído porque como bien apuntó Piraña Utria, corresponde a un documento histórico francés, y por lo tanto sólo es posible encontrar la expresión en libros de historia.
La "Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano" fue aprobada por la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente francesa el 26 de agosto de 1789. Mucho tiempo para que la expresión se siga escuchando (como en todo, debe haber excepciones, claro)
Hoy en día se usa "Derechos humanos", término universalmente aceptado y usado en pactos y tratados internacionales.



Södertjej said:


> Humano aquí es adjetivo y mientras derecho siga siendo masculino, habrá que concordar el adjetivo con su correspondiente nombre. Las libertades humanas también abarcan a ambos sexos, incluso "la raza humana", aunque con algunos especímenes entren dudas.


Gracias por la aclaración, ahora lo entiendo mucho mejor.

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> ¿No debería ser derechos de humanos y humanas?
> 
> _


 
_*Derechos y derechas de humanos y humanas.*_

También _*izquierdos e izquierdas,*_ para darles la oportunidad a todos, independientemente de su persuasión política.



> Gracias por la aclaración, ahora lo entiendo mucho mejor.


Yo también.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Creo que no he oído nunca eso de "derechos del hombre" pero sí millones de veces "derechos humanos"


 
Ahora tienes la oportunidad de leerlo aquí.

El aperitivo:
La *Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano* aprobada por la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente francesa el 26 de agosto de 1789 es uno de los documentos fundamentales de la Revolución francesa en cuanto a definir los derechos personales y colectivos como universales. Influenciada por la doctrina de los derechos naturales, los derechos del Hombre se entienden como universales, validos en todo momento y ocasión al pertenecer a la naturaleza humana misma.


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> La "Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano" fue aprobada por la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente francesa el 26 de agosto de 1789. Mucho tiempo para que la expresión se siga escuchando


Es lo que tiene ser un común mortal, que no llevo tanto tiempo en este planeta como para recordar esas cosas que los longevos vampiros vivisteis de primera mano. 

Gracias por la aclaración. Ahora lo entiendo mucho mejor 

Lo que no me queda claro es qué tiene que ver esa vetusta declaración con la consulta del OP, que no menciona para nada "la primera parte del documento histórico francés". Que yo sepa lo de los usos sexistas del lenguaje que se recomiendan evitar no lleva a una revisión de los títulos de documentos históricos de hace varios siglos.


----------



## piraña utria

Södertjej said:


> Es lo que tiene ser un común mortal, que no llevo tanto tiempo en este planeta como para recordar esas cosas que los longevos vampiros vivisteis de primera mano.
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración. Ahora lo entiendo mucho mejor
> 
> Lo que no me queda claro es qué tiene que ver esa vetusta declaración con la consulta del OP, que no menciona para nada "la primera parte del documento histórico francés". Que yo sepa lo de los usos sexistas del lenguaje que se recomiendan evitar no lleva a una revisión de los títulos de documentos históricos de hace varios siglos.


 
Hombre, que lo que menciona el texto que se cita al iniciar el hilo envuelve una premisa o si se quiere un problema inexistente, considerando que en general "derechos del hombre" no se usa, salvo que se quiera hacer referencia al mencionado documento histórico.

Saludos,


----------



## Södertjej

piraña utria said:


> lo que menciona el texto que se cita al iniciar el hilo envuelve una premisa o si se quiere un problema inexistente, considerando que en general "derechos del hombre" no se usa


Mi aportación inicial iba en ese sentido, aclaro que donde yo vivo, no se usa "los derechos del hombre". Que no se use en otros lados, no lo puedo afirmar, desconozco los usos de todos los países de habla hispana, pero el OP habla de un texto con recomendaciones sobre la conveniencia de evitar ciertos términos en el lenguaje jurídico así que creo que por lo tanto es más lógico inferir que en algún lado se pueda usar, ya que se recomienda que se evite, que dar por hecho que se está hablando de un documento histórico cuyo nombre es el que es, recomendaciones igualitarias aparte.


----------



## .Jordi.

Ante todo quiero dar las gracias a todos los que se tomaron la molestia de responderme.

En segundo lugar me gustaría decir que no es para nada mi intención crear problemas inexistentes o verlas donde realmente no las hay.

Hice la pregunta porque en la página web del Departamento de Justicia de la Generalitat de Catalunya (para ser más exacto, en la sección sobre el lenguaje no sexista, aquí) leí lo siguiente:
_Convé evitar: els drets humans i no els drets de l'home_. 

Pero tras leer vuestras respuestas parece que: me equivoqué pensando que en castellano el termino _los derechos del hombre_ también se podría considerar sexista, mientras que no es así, y/o los del Departamento son unos ignorantes, ya que no saben que ese término hace referencia sólo a un documento, y que —como dice Piraña Utria— hoy en día ya no se usa.


----------



## piraña utria

.Jordi. said:


> Ante todo quiero dar las gracias a todos los que se tomaron la molestia de responderme.
> 
> En segundo lugar me gustaría decir que no es para nada mi intención crear problemas inexistentes o verlas donde realmente no las hay.
> 
> Hice la pregunta porque en la página web del Departamento de Justicia de la Generalitat de Catalunya (para ser más exacto, en la sección sobre el lenguaje no sexista, aquí) leí lo siguiente:
> _Convé evitar: els drets humans i no els drets de l'home_.
> 
> Pero tras leer vuestras respuestas parece que: me equivoqué pensando que en castellano el termino _los derechos del hombre_ también se podría considerar sexista, mientras que no es así, y/o los del Departamento son unos ignorantes, ya que no saben que ese término hace referencia sólo a un documento, y que —como dice Piraña Utria— hoy en día ya no se usa.


 
Hola, .Jordi:

Mi impresión es que el tema es, en verdad, un argumento algo falaz en escritos sobre reivindicaciones del género femenino.

Hay muchísimos otros documentos disponibles en Internet -los miré rápidamente después de la última participación de todos ayer- que poseen un planteamiento similar, pero a mi juicio, insisto, inútiles en ese específico punto por cuenta de que el lenguaje jurídico actual y bastante generalizado, usa derechos humanos o "derechos fundamentales", no derechos del hombre.

Saludos,

saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá se ha interpretado mal el texto, porque dos ejemplos más abajo también dice _i no,_ con referencia a la manera en que *no* hay que decirlo.

_Els denunciants, el matrimoni compost per David Garcia i Anna Camps* i no* Els denunciants, David Garcia *i la seva muller*, Anna Camps. _
_(Los denunciantes, el matrimonio compuesto por David García y Anna Xamps_ *y no*_los denunciantes, David García y su mujer, Anna Camps)._

Por lo tanto, lo que quieren decir en estos consejos es que no hay que decir _*i no* els drets *de l'home*_, sino _els drets humans._

Es decir, lo que recomiendan es que se diga* los derechos humanos.*

(Ruego a los moderadores permitan mantener el texto en catalán)

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Estupendo, con un _*i no*_ por aquí y otro _*y no *_por allá se dan pasos sustanciales para desmontar los prejuicios sexistas.


----------



## Pinairun

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Estupendo, con un _*i no*_ por aquí y otro _*y no *_por allá se dan pasos sustanciales para desmontar los prejuicios sexistas.


 
Quizá no sea sustancial decir _derechos humanos_ o _matrimonio_ en lugar de _derechos del hombre_ o _Fulanito y su mujer_, pero pasos son. 

Un saludo


----------



## .Jordi.

Piraña Utria, gracias por el comentario. Entonces sin duda alguna es mejor decir _derechos humanos_, puesto que no es sexista y que el otro termino ya no se usa. Ya lo tengo todo claro.

Pinairun, el texto lo interpreto igual que tú. Y estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en lo que dices en tu último post. Paso a paso podemos cambiar este mundo tan machista.

Otra vez gracias a todos,
saludos cordiales


----------



## Mariluna

Sin duda que prefiero DERECHOS HUMANOS


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

.Jordi. said:


> Piraña Utria, gracias por el comentario. Entonces sin duda alguna es mejor decir _derechos humanos_, puesto que no es sexista y que el otro termino ya no se usa. Ya lo tengo todo claro.
> 
> Pinairun, el texto lo interpreto igual que tú. Y estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en lo que dices en tu último post. Paso a paso podemos cambiar este mundo tan machista.
> 
> Otra vez gracias a todos,
> saludos cordiales



Si un término no se usa, es indiferente que haya sido o no sexista; es el pasado. 
No me gusta 'Derechos del hombre', pero no creo que sea más sexista que 'Derechos de la humanidad'.


----------



## beut

Derechos del hombre  (entra hombre y mujer), ciudadanos (entra hombre y mujer), alumnos (entra hombre y mujer)... ¿es tan torpe la mujer como para entrar en estas disquisiciones pensando que así se van a beneficiar de algo? Es ridículo. *Derechos del Hombre*


----------



## Pinairun

beut said:


> Derechos del hombre  (entra hombre y mujer), ciudadanos (entra hombre y mujer), alumnos (entra hombre y mujer)... ¿es tan torpe la mujer como para entrar en estas disquisiciones pensando que así se van a beneficiar de algo? Es ridículo. *Derechos del Hombre*



El hombre es tozudo por naturaleza.
El hombre, todavía hoy, se mueve por instintos.
El hombre conserva la agresividad propia de su especie.


(Me temo que alguien pueda interpretar que, al decir  "el hombre" en estas tres frases tan arbitrarias, esté aludiendo solo al varón y pueda sentirse ofendido o molesto, añadiendo que han sido escritas por una feminista;   pero no es esa mi intención. Solo quiero hacer ver que la ambigüedad existe en la palabra "hombre": yo quería hablar de la "especie humana").
Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

¿Realmente tiene sentido debatir la conveniencia de no usar "derechos del hombre" cuando por lo que se ve en todos lados se dice "derechos humanos"?


----------



## Mariluna

Sinceramente, pienso que no.



Södertjej said:


> ¿Realmente tiene sentido debatir la conveniencia de no usar "derechos del hombre" cuando por lo que se ve en todos lados se dice "derechos humanos"?


----------



## beut

Södertjej said:


> ¿Realmente tiene sentido debatir la conveniencia de no usar "derechos del hombre" cuando por lo que se ve en todos lados se dice "derechos humanos"?


 
No sé a que te refieres con que "en todos lados"... ¿en que lados, en todos?.
No, en muchos se dice "derechos del hombre y del ciudadano" lo demás es "sacar las cosas de quicio".
Derechos del hombre, de la mujer, del niño, de la niña, del "nasciturus" de la "nasciturus" del ciudadano, de la ciudadana... Me vale todo, pero no decir que "en todos lados..."


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

beut said:


> No sé a que te refieres con que "en todos lados"... ¿en que lados, en todos?.
> No, en muchos se dice "derechos del hombre y del ciudadano" lo demás es "sacar las cosas de quicio".
> Derechos del hombre, de la mujer, del niño, de la niña, del "nasciturus" de la "nasciturus" del ciudadano, de la ciudadana... Me vale todo, pero no decir que "en todos lados..."



Solo he encontrado 'Derechos del hombre y del ciudadano' en la Declaración francesa de 1789. Y no me parece de actualidad, pues ahora los derechos humanos y los derechos de los ciudadanos tienen ámbitos diferenciados, los primeros como fundamentales y universales (aunque no lo sean en su aplicación), y los segundos solo de quienes tienen la condición de ciudadanos. 
Lo que aquí se debate es la alternativa 'derechos del hombre' _versus _'derechos humanos', no respectos a los derechos de otros colectivos. Y los otros derechos que mencionas son específicos de la condición femenina, infantil o del _nasciturus_ y por tanto no son alternativa de derechos humanos.


----------



## Agiii

No se si sabéis... pero también existe la "Declaración de los Derechos de la Mujer y de la Ciudadana" de Olimpia de Gouges, publicada en 1791. 

No se habla mucho sobre esta publicación porque fue publicada mas tarde que la "Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano". 

Sin embargo, para mi esto muestra que para la gente del siglo XVIII era claro que la primera declaración se refería a los hombres - y no a las mujeres. Por eso, por mi intuición lingüística de un hablante no nativo son derechos humanos.


----------



## beut

Ya que se trata del uso de las palabras, a lo que voy es a que no tengamos aversión al uso del generico. Es forzado tener que repetir "ciudadanos y ciudadanas", "alumnos y alumnas", etc... a veces se deberia así decir, señoras, señores, niños y niñas y demás animales!!!. ¿acaso puede parecer que se está excluyendo a las mujeres? y no creo que estas puedan sentirse excuidas.
En el contexto se sabe cuando se trata de un generico "El hombre", "Los alumnos", "Los estudiantes".
A fin y a la postre no se dice los derechos de las humanas, pero si la raza humana. Que bonito es el lenguaje


----------



## Södertjej

beut said:


> No sé a que te refieres con que "en todos lados"... ¿en que lados, en todos?.
> No, en muchos se dice "derechos del hombre y del ciudadano"


De momento todos los participantes de diferentes países afirman que en su país se dice "derechos humanos" y no "derechos del hombre" y nadie ha dicho que en su país se usen indistintamente. Si en algún lugar se dice "derechos del hombre y del ciudadano", se me ha escapado dónde.

En este hilo el único uso habitual de "derechos del hombre" es en el título famoso documento histórico francés que se ha mencionado, que no es de lo que hablamos. 



beut said:


> Y los otros derechos que mencionas son específicos de la condición femenina, infantil o del _nasciturus_ y por tanto no son alternativa de derechos humanos.


 
Perdona pero yo no he mencionado otros derechos ni dicho nada de derechos infantiles, femeninos ni nada, porque, como acertadamente menciona Manuel G. Rey, no es el objeto de este hilo. Todos lados: todos los países, por lo que se ha dicho aquí, parecen preferir la forma "derechos humanos" en lugar de "derechos del hombre".



beut said:


> Ya que se trata del uso de las palabras, a lo que voy es a que no tengamos aversión al uso del generico. Es forzado tener que repetir "ciudadanos y ciudadanas", "alumnos y alumnas", etc... a veces se deberia así decir, señoras, señores, niños y niñas y demás animales!!!..


No estamos debatiendo eso. La "aversión al uso de genérico" que mencionas ha sido ampliamente debatida en este foro y no es de lo que tratamos aquí. Nadie con un nivel lingüístico mínimamente razonable puede confundir género gramatical con sexo.

Es importante que nos ciñamos a la pregunta del OP, que es clarísima: una recomendación sobre la conveniencia de usar "derechos humanos" en lugar de "derechos del hombre". ¿En qué país se dice derechos del hombre en lugar de derechos humanos? De momento nadie ha dicho que en su país la segunda opción sea no sólo dominante, sino siquiera habitual.


----------



## beut

Ni derechos humanos es sexista ni derechos del hombre es sexista. Se usa más derechos humanos y recursos humanos, de acuerdo, pero no pensemos que el lenguaje cambia actitudes (al menos cuando existe cultura, formación y educación), pero pensar que hemos avanzado por cambiar el uso de "derechos del hombre" a "derechos humanos", no es avance significativo.


----------



## beut

"Derechos del hombre" ni es sexista ni es machista. Hay que ver el sexismo y el machismo donde éxista, pero desde luego No en "Derechos del hombre".


----------



## Calambur

.Jordi. said:


> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad considerais el termino _derechos del hombre_ sexista y tratais evitarlo u os parece una exageracion?


No me parece una exageración, me parece una estupidez. Para mí, Derechos del Hombre es correctísimo, más allá de si se usa o no. 
Es más, el Santo DRAE dice:


> *hombre. *(Del lat._ homo, -inis_).1. m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.


----------



## Bashti

.Jordi. said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acabo de leer en una pagina sobre el lenguaje juridico, que no se recomienda el uso del termino _derechos del hombre_, ya que es un termino sexista, y por tanto se debe evitarlo y en lugar de este debemos hablar de _los derechos humanos_.
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad considerais el termino _derechos del hombre_ sexista y tratais evitarlo u os parece una exageracion?



Qué quieres que te diga. A mí me parece una memez. Estamos llegando a extremos en esto del supuesto lenguaje machista que me tienen boquiabierta.

Un día de estos nos vamos a encontrar con que no podemos decir que amamos a nuestros hijos sino a nuestros hijos y a nuestras hijas o, cual es mi caso, a nuestros hijos y a nuestra hija o viceversa o qué sé yo. 
En fin, ambas cosas me parecen en principio correctas. Lo demás es política.


----------



## Anton.

Parece que el tema ha quedado claro en cuanto a la duda puntual se refiere. Sin embargo, a modo de esclarecer lo de si es sexista o no, les dejo este enlace: http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap19

Ya, siendo así, el _hombre_ puede caer en uno de esos casos, como cuando se dice _la evolución del hombre_ o aquello de _el hombre llegó al espacio_.

Un saludo.


Antonio Quintana


----------



## Danielo

> De momento todos los participantes de diferentes países afirman que en su país se dice "derechos humanos" y no "derechos del hombre" y nadie ha dicho que en su país se usen indistintamente. Si en algún lugar se dice "derechos del hombre y del ciudadano", se me ha escapado dónde.


En Francia sí se dice "derechos del hombre" (les droits de l'homme) y, es más, muchos franceses consideran que son la patria inventora de los mismos.

La utilización de "derechos del hombre" me parece por tanto un galicismo (no seré yo quien los critique ). Ahora bien, en el ámbito del Derecho Internacional Público, al que pertenecen , el término de referencia es "derechos humanos".

Saludos


----------

